# Dog Walking, Day Care and Home Boarding In Scotland



## DogsInc (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Just wanted to say Hi and introduce my new company. Dogs Inc | Dog Walking Hamilton Lanarkshire | Dog Walkers | Dog Services

Dogs Inc. are a friendly, family run company based in Hamilton providing Dog Walking, Dog Day Care and Dog Home Boarding in Hamilton and the surrounding areas.

Being Dog owners ourselves for over 17 years we care passionately about our pets and aim to provide our clients with the same level of care and attention we give our own Irish Setters.

Dogs Inc. are NARPS Registered, Qualified in Canine First Aid, Fully Insured and Disclosure Scotland checked.

Please check out our website and if you are interested in our services or have any questions please don't hesitate to contact us.


----------

